# tomar mate



## Reina Aspidistra

Bom dia!!!! E correto dizer: " quero tomar uns matecinhos con você" ? No dicionario esta "tomar" igual que para um café, já que "mate" nao se bebe ( somente "mate cocido" que é uma infusäo que se bebe como o chá). E "tomar uns jerezinhos?" ( jerez, um vinho seco muito gostoso). Obrigada!!!!!!


----------



## Vanda

Sim, exatamente _tomar um mate_... (matezinhos, se você quiser o diminutivo). Falar nisso, há séculos não tomo um bom mate gaúcho.


----------



## Reina Aspidistra

Ah Vanda, o dia aqui esta para tomar muuuitos matezinhos...!!!! Eu mando te um mate virtual, bem amargo como beben os gauchos...! Muito obrigada pela ajuda e pronta resposta!!!


----------



## Mangato

Reina Aspidistra said:


> Bom dia!!!! E correto dizer: " quero tomar uns matecinhos con você" ? No dicionario esta "tomar" igual que para um café, já que "mate" nao se bebe ( somente "mate cocido" que é uma infusäo que se bebe como o chá). E "tomar uns jerezinhos?" ( jerez, *um vinho seco muito gostoso*). Obrigada!!!!!!


 

Também doce e meio doce


----------



## pupitaa

tomar chimarrão!    mate = chimarrão  

a gente se vê!


----------



## okporip

Reina Aspidistra said:


> E "tomar uns jerezinhos?"



Se vamos aportuguesar o nome da região produtora do vinho, parece-me mais correto escrever "xerezinhos".


----------



## Reina Aspidistra

Bom dia!!! Certo, Okporip, mas na Argentina nao escrevemos Xerez com x; cualquer garafa de Jerez é Jerez e nao Xerez. Eu acho que vou tomar uns xerezinhos e vou brindar pela saúde de Okporip e de todos meus colegas!!! (vou ficar "machadita", rá rá).


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Para los que aman la cultura matera www.mateando.com 
Un detalle: el mate que se hace en casa va como uno quiere, pero el mate que se toma afuera se toma como venga en señal de respeto y camaradería.

Cariños y buen día,
Ivonne


----------



## okporip

Reina Aspidistra said:


> Bom dia!!! Certo, Okporip, mas na Argentina nao escrevemos Xerez com x; cualquer garafa de Jerez é Jerez e nao Xerez. Eu acho que vou tomar uns xerezinhos e vou brindar pela saúde de Okporip e de todos meus colegas!!! (vou ficar "machadita", rá rá).



Obrigado pelo brinde, Reina. Eu sei que os argentinos (e todos os demais falantes do espanhol) escrevem "jerez". Eu só quis dizer que, se você quer escrever em português, o mais correto talvez seja "xerez". 

Aqui em Assunção está fazendo um friozinho bem convidativo a _un vasito de jerez_, como diria Mano Chao. Saúde!


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Un verbo que se utiliza mucho en la cultura matera es "cebar".  Si bien "cebar" se refiere al momento en que el agua cae en el _porongo_ (antes de sonrojar, este es un término muy gauchesco con el cual se denomina al objeto utilizado para hacer mate, que puede ser de muchos materiales).  

Puede decirse: "por qué no te cebás unos mates" o "me voy a cebar unos mates", se entiende con "cebar" a toda la ceremonia durante la cual se desarrolla la toma del mate.

Entren a www.mateando.com hay mucho allí sobre el mate, además se pueden cebar unos mates virtuales (muy gracioso).

Saludos,
Ivonne


----------



## argentinodebsas

Por el doble sentido "porongo" hace muchísimo que no lo oigo. Yo le digo mate. Mate al _chimarrão_ y mate a la _cuia_.


----------



## Mangato

Só acrescendar que Jerez, cidade, região e vinho poden-se escrever em espanhol xerez e jerez, com a pronúncia própria da *J* espanhola.


----------



## Carfer

okporip said:


> Eu só quis dizer que, se você quer escrever em português, o mais correto talvez seja "xerez".


 
Até porque se escrever _'jerez_' cá em Portugal ninguém saberá o que é ( ou imaginaremos que cometeu um erro ortográfico e escreveu '_Jerês_' em vez de '_Gerês_', uma serra do Norte, junto à fronteira com a Galiza). E pior se escrever '_jerezinhos_', porque então o mistério será total.


----------

